# roosting place?



## serpentseye (Oct 11, 2010)

there are alot of wild city and woodpigeons where i live - i love them and feed them regularly, but the neighbours dont....
their normal roosting place is in the lane at the side of our house, where the neighbours have two severed pipe endings - where they love to roost. unfourtunately, they keep the bins directly below the roosting place... so to stop the pigeons pooing on the bins they have put up pigeon spikes

why they couldn't have just MOVED the bins i do not know...
so now the pigeons are all over the place at night, we see them flying around looking for somewhere to roost - and having to roost on the roof - where the poor things get blown to bits instead of being tucked away in the lane. how can i make a roosting place? i do ave a big tree in the back garden but they don't go near it - only the collared doves go in there...sorry for long post but i feel sorry for them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

That's a kind thought but, with pigeons of both species, difficult to translate into action. 

Woodies do roost in trees but seem to be a bit picky - there's a couple who, as far as I can tell, both nest and roost in a big conifer near my apartment windows, being as it provides enough shelter year round.

Ferals often choose to roost (and nest) on balconies, under bridges and roof overhangs, on ledges ... anything that resembles a cave or niche in a cliff. The problem with providing something for them (assuming they find it) like boxes, is that numbers of pigeons tend to draw unwelcome attention to themselves, and may also see a good opportunity to nest if there's a food source anywhere around and the 'accomodation' is well protected against the elements. Neighbors who put up spikes are not likely to take kindly to it, but that's up to the individual I guess. If the current alternative, the roof, doesn't work for them then they are likely to move on.

John


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

...unless one of the roofs they set down on happens to be _your_ roof...in which case, if they have a regular location on the roof where they _try_ to roost...you could possibly build them a small lean-to enclosure and put it up there (?)


----------

